# Tsunami alert system



## maze123 (Mar 1, 2009)

Tsunami alert

Ok, here’s my solution for tsunami waning system. Simple, have an alarm device installed in each home. The alarm will operate similar to a cell phone. The remote tower will send a signal to the device causing it to ring ( or sound the alarm ) in case of a tsunami. of course every household will have to buy the device for their home.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

maze123 said:


> Tsunami alert
> 
> Ok, here’s my solution for tsunami waning system. Simple, have an alarm device installed in each home. The alarm will operate similar to a cell phone. The remote tower will send a signal to the device causing it to ring ( or sound the alarm ) in case of a tsunami. of course every household will have to buy the device for their home.




Hi maze123


One problem with that method. Earthquakes is what causes tsunamis to form to begin with. It would be pointless to warn a house if it no longer exists. Now, if you can rig a network directly from a home made Richter scale to you or your family's cell or a carry-on device, now THAT would be something..... It would be the ultimate home family warning system.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

What ever some one comes up with it would have to dirt cheap. Many of those died had no electricity.

How about what we have here, some thing like tornado sirens. They could be solar powered, activated by a radio signal.

BG


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

BG

At 1 point I was thinking of building an early warning system using windmill technology. I was thinking of hooking the windmill to a ordinary GM alternator with the rectifier and diode removed while connecting it to a ford stator externally. In this way the mill would produce its own electricity and be self-sustaining. The theory behind the idea was to make the mill activate a contactor switch connected to a siren by measuring its RPM speed. When wind speed reaches 80-90 mph the contactor will click on setting off the siren. 
But as projects like this is concerned, one needs the free time to invest in it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

How about using something that run on compressed air? Use an old chrlyser A/C pump maybe, with the clutch welded?

BG


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

A direct drive A/C pump ?! Haven't thought of it that way. Won't it require allot of torque to kick that beast over ? How will the compressor components be lubricated ?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

That is why I said an old Chrysler A/C. Some place around here I have (or had) directions on how much oil to put in them.

You could build some thing that required no electricity at all.

BG


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

True, I can attempt to build something that doesnt need power, I can hook up a wind-up type siren to a fan blade an see how that goes. But.. as As far as I know, compressors will always pump out oil and build up condensation nomatter how much oil is into it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Yes, oil and water is always a problem, as you know. You could use and oil/water separator. 

But I don't see a separator being necessary. Put a small drain on the bottom of the tank, drain it manually once in a while.

All three of my compressors have a bottom drain, one has what I call a mud leg on it. 

A little oil, in the line will not hurt a thing, unless you want to spray paint with the compressed air.

I think I would use a whistle instead of a siren.

BG


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Using a whistle is a great idea.

Thanks BG.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

No moving parts 

BG


----------



## chr4us (Aug 13, 2009)

The only issue I would see in an early warning system for Tsunamis is the "early" part. Yes, it is true that tsunamis are caused by some sort of major tectonic movement, and an earthquake would do it. However, it is already difficult enough to alert people of a potential earthquake, which is near impossible to predict, and further there is no way of defining which earthquakes will result in a tsunami. Something along the lines of, "All tsunamis are earthquakes, but not all earthquakes are tsunamis."

The idea of major costs of large-scale evacuations or major facility shutdowns on the basis of nothing more than a reasonable "guess" is somewhat sketchy.

While certainly we will make further advances in early warning systems as we have done thus far with hurricanes and tornadoes, it is in my opinion that this is just another part of nature that we need to remind ourselves happens.

I would invest my time and effort in ways of building safer, more tsunami-resistant structures... and build less tiki huts along the coastline.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

chr4us said:


> The only issue I would see in an early warning system for Tsunamis is the "early" part. Yes, it is true that tsunamis are caused by some sort of major tectonic movement, and an earthquake would do it. However, it is already difficult enough to alert people of a potential earthquake, which is near impossible to predict, and further there is no way of defining which earthquakes will result in a tsunami. Something along the lines of, "All tsunamis are earthquakes, but not all earthquakes are tsunamis."
> 
> The idea of major costs of large-scale evacuations or major facility shutdowns on the basis of nothing more than a reasonable "guess" is somewhat sketchy.
> 
> ...





Those " tiki huts " you refer to are the only type of structures the people who live on the fault lines can afford to build. I do agree on using stronger materials in structures, but, my understanding here is to focus on saving lives instead of property so that people can have the time to prepare for the worst.
Mother nature will always have the upper hand when it comes to power, but having those precious extra few minutes with an early warning system can make all the difference between life and death.


----------



## chr4us (Aug 13, 2009)

octaneman said:


> ...having those precious extra few minutes with an early warning system can make all the difference between life and death.


agreed. Unfortunately, you are right about that; most of these disasters are occurring in areas of the world that have no means of building fortified structures... or wells for clean drinking water. We all know how well we have been building these inexpensive methods at preserving human life. I am sure the government and "big-business" will race to the aid of those less fortunate then themselves.

But, don't listen to my cynical self. We need to continue our pursuit of technology, on into the future of tomorrow, even if we know that our inventions will inevitably be contorted to better cater to the greed and lusts of man.


----------



## chr4us (Aug 13, 2009)

I got a little off-topic. I apologize.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

chr4us said:


> ... even if we know that our inventions will inevitably be contorted to better cater to the greed and lusts of man.




If it can save the life of a single human being then the struggle is worth it.


----------



## chr4us (Aug 13, 2009)

octaneman said:


> If it can save the life of a single human being then the struggle is worth it.


Agreed.


----------

